# Mumbai Terrorist Attacks



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

- When I left home there were 80 killed and 250 injured and counting
- Popular tourist and business hubs targeted
- People are trapped inside these buildings

links
Multiple attacks kill and wound scores in Mumbai - International Herald Tribune

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Mumbai rocked by deadly shootings

Terror Attacks in Mumbai - BusinessWeek

Hope everyones friends and family are okay.

My husband is due to fly out on Monday to Mumbai - naturally í'm freaking out


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

alli said:


> - When I left home there were 80 killed and 250 injured and counting
> - Popular tourist and business hubs targeted
> - People are trapped inside these buildings
> 
> ...


My prayers are with everyone caught up in this...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

*Mumbai*

spent several weeks in Taj Mahal and Oberoi over the last 18 months....had numerous times dinner in Leopold...just horrible !!

Was due to go to Mumbai for 5 days on business in a few days and planning to take my wife along for the first time so she can see where I spent my time over the last months.....seriously need to reconsider :-((

hope everybody's families, relatives, friends etc are ok !!


----------

